# Skipper's Adventures - Week 8 The World is Not Enough



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper's Adventures - Week 8

The World is Not Enough




​*


----------



## Trimath (Jan 10, 2013)

The name is Bond.... Skipper Bond!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Ooooo....too cool...skipper drives his agency equipment with the precision of the experienced operative that he is...


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

I always knew I'd see Skipper racing down the Thames River for Queen and Country...and for his fellow fans worldwide!

Your Aston Martin has been tuned by Q-branch for your next mission, 007.


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady (Jul 30, 2012)

*Aww, so cute! *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Skippy you are being very adventures that is so cool to go in a high powered boat down the river.. I wonder what adventure you are going to come up with next... When is skippy going to team up with Indi for there adventures in saving the world.... This is great just love it...Wonderful Job Deb..


----------



## Cheeno (Nov 10, 2010)

Our young hero looks well, obviously heading across the Atlantic in his new toy to visit his little darling on the Emerald Isle. I hope he knows he'll have to get past several levels of security first. And he'd better have a ribboned spray of millet. Sprite loves her millet.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

007... the world is not enough.. the boat is awesome, but where are all the women?


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

YES where are the hens in bikini's I ask? Can't be bond without the ladies.:budgie:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Looking good on his speed boat, maybe next time Skippy will take a ride on the TARDIS or borrow Kitt and be the new Knight Rider!


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Oooo - Just Look at that High Powered Budgie Spy - taking to life in the fast boat lane with his usual, suave aplomb - James Bond, lookout!*


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Skipper*

Way to go,young budgie, You are on your way to the moon or even Mars. the stars have no limits!!!! Great work Deb!! Blessings, Jo Ann:budgie:


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Skippy ... Are you taking Miss Moneypenny to dinner in that awesome transport! ??! She also thinks you are *very handsome too!!*

What a wonderful job, as always, Deb!! And Skippy looks , as usual! :thumbsup::


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Trimath said:



The name is Bond.... Skipper Bond!

Click to expand...

You can call me "007"



jonah said:



Ooooo....too cool...skipper drives his agency equipment with the precision of the experienced operative that he is...

Click to expand...

Covert ops are my specialty!



Jedikeet said:



I always knew I'd see Skipper racing down the Thames River for Queen and Country...and for his fellow fans worldwide!

Your Aston Martin has been tuned by Q-branch for your next mission, 007.

Click to expand...

Thank you, I'll be needing it soon.



Crazy_Bird_Lady said:



Aww, so cute! 

Click to expand...

Cute -- I was hoping for handsome and dashing.  Skipper



LynandIndigo said:



When is skippy going to team up with Indi for there adventures in saving the world.

Click to expand...

Thank you, Miss Lyn. Please explain to Indi that I don't do team adventures - only solitary ones. 
If I ever did team up with anybudgie it could only be my brothers.



Cheeno said:



Our young hero looks well, obviously heading across the Atlantic in his new toy to visit his little darling on the Emerald Isle. I hope he knows he'll have to get past several levels of security first. And he'd better have a ribboned spray of millet. Sprite loves her millet.



Click to expand...

Security? Pfffft.... I have more sprays of ribboned millet than the Eamon Dragon could imagine! 
Please tell my beautiful darling Sprite I'll see her SOON. 



despoinaki said:



007... the world is not enough.. the boat is awesome, but where are all the women? 

Click to expand...

 Shhhh! don't let Sprite hear there might be others! 



Pretty boy said:



YES where are the hens in bikini's I ask? Can't be bond without the ladies.:budgie:

Click to expand...

Miss Cathy, do you really think I would let the bikini lasses steal MY thunder? :laughing:



aluz said:



Looking good on his speed boat, maybe next time Skippy will take a ride on the TARDIS or borrow Kitt and be the new Knight Rider! 

Click to expand...

Hmmmm, could happen! 



SPBudgie said:



Oooo - Just Look at that High Powered Budgie Spy - taking to life in the fast boat lane with his usual, suave aplomb - James Bond, lookout!

Click to expand...

Thank you, Miss Ollie!



Jo Ann said:



Way to go,young budgie, You are on your way to the moon or even Mars. the stars have no limits!!!! Great work Deb!! Blessings, Jo Ann:budgie:

Click to expand...

Miss Jo Ann you are too kind. :hug:



AnimalKaperz said:



Skippy ... Are you taking Miss Moneypenny to dinner in that awesome transport! ??! She also thinks you are very handsome too!!
Skippy looks , as usual! :thumbsup::

Click to expand...

Dinner? Did someone mention dinner? I think :wow: I forgot to eat.*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes Deb. Indi understands...Indi would love to see skipper with his brothers.....


----------

